# dhea?



## CedarWood

Any of you lovely ladies taking dhea?:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

bump:football:


----------



## Beth39

my consultant has just recommended DHEA after 1 failed IUI; 1 failed IVF and 1 failed ICSI. He told me to start taking it now while i decide if I can afford any more treatment. Do any of you know if it helps natural conception or only through IVF?


----------



## CedarWood

I am taking it as it helps with adrenal fatigue. 
I think sometimes docs perscribe mega doses to take 3 months before IVF. The large amounts cannot be taken very long. 
In my research too much can cause problems - so around 10/25 per day or every other day if you are low is a safe dose.
You should get your levels checked first.
Some people have too much (pcos)
But if you are low then DHEA can give you a energy boost and help improve egg quality. 
I am hoping that is what it does for me - I have noticed the improved energy levels - hope my eggs are helped as well:thumbup:
I am taking 25 every other day - everyday was too much for me.


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies....

My RE recommended I start DHEA if this cycle does not work. (Currently CD12 with IUI in 2 days - but only one mature follie). 

I agree that it is very important to check your levels first - TEstosterone and DHEA. If they are low then DHEA sounds like a miracle drug....if they are high (usually in PCOS cases) then not a good idea as you can suffer side effects...

Anyway...here is information that my RE forwarded to me....hope it helps.

*DHEA Beneficial Effects 
The investigators at CHR have been using the mild male hormone dehydroepiandrosterone DHEA now for a number of years very successfully in women with diminished ovarian reserve (DOR), whether their ovarian impairment is due to advanced age or premature ovarian aging (POA). In doing so, we have been able to demonstrate that in such women DHEA supplementation has quite remarkable beneficial effects (see Table 1), which all can be summarized as rejuvenating ovarian function.


Table 1: EFFECTS OF DHEA IN WOMEN WITH DOR Increases egg (oocyte) and embryo counts 
Improves egg and embryo quality 
Increases number of embryos available for embryo transfer 
Increases euploid (chromosomally normal) embryos available 
Speeds up time to pregnancy in fertility treatment 
Increases spontaneously conceived pregnancies 
Improves IVF pregnancy rates 
Improves cumulative pregnancy rates in patients under treatment 
Decreases spontaneous miscarriage rates 
likely reduces aneuploidy (chromosomal abnormalities ) in embryos 


Table 2: POSITIVE SIDE EFFECTS OF DHEA Improved overall feeling 
Physically stronger 
Improved sex drive 
Mentally sharper 
Better memory 

During all that time of DHEA use at CHR, we have carefully monitored side effects of the medication and have been impressed by how rarely even the most common side effects, such as oily skin, acne and hair loss, seem to occur.

We, however, have been even more surprised that quite often what we really heard were anything but side effects; indeed, many more patients than complained about side effects, commented to us how much better overall DHEA supplementation makes them feel. Table 2 summarizes some of the specifics.

Now comes a study, reported in the prestigious Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism (Davis et al. 2008; 93:801-8), in which investigators from Australia report that DHEA appears to improve cognitive functions in women. Specifically, they noted that higher endogenous DHEA levels are independently and favorably associated with executive function, concentration and working memory. It seems our patients knew all along what they were talking about!*

I have actually done a ton of research myself on the web and if levels are checked out first, and it is determined that you can benefit from his medication, it can improve chances by as much as 25% each month.

I will be going ahead with it if this cycle proves to be a bust!

BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!

Wendy


----------



## Alexapoo

Sorry to crash the thread in wa way, but I took DHEA by mistake (Zita West suggested DHA, NOT DHEA lol) and after 1 week I bled like a stuck pig for 10 days...didn't know I was taking the wrong thing and that it was a hormone. 
I started it around CD10 until CD18 when I bled....I had ovulated and was confused as to what it could be.....is DHEA really this powerful? I meant to take DHA in prep for IVF along with CO-Q10, L-Arginine, Omega oils, prenatals....I don't have other issues....the IVF is for male factor.


----------



## CedarWood

Opps - yeah DHA - I think is in fish oil....or some such.

DHEA can be powerful if you dose more than needed. From what I understand - average levels are around 10/15 in women in their 20's - in men it is higher. Levels decrease with age. Too much and you are geting too much of a hormone and I imagine it can do wacky things to you. Have heard of hair loss from the head and hair growth on the face. 
There is a linit to how long you can mega dose for - but be careful - you really need to need it. If your levels are normal it can interfere with other hormones like Estrogen.


----------



## Alexapoo

It was only like 25 or 50mg a day....don't know what the mega dose is? Hope my hair doesn't fall out lol! I am 35, but don't know what my levels are. Strange. Birth control pills did the same thing to me also in the past. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## CedarWood

Don't worry if you only took it a few times - your hair would have fallen out if it was going to by now:flower:

I have seen people write, that their docs had them on 25 mg 3x a day prior to IVF. What is a mega dose though, is probably related to what your levels are to begin wiith - a high dose for one person may not be for another. There are studies DHEA improves egg quality and IVF success rates in women - spec those with DOR. So I am guessing many women with DOR have low DHEA to begin with. 

If you are going to IVF for male factor - what you are taking sounds good. I am also taking the CoQ10 and take an alternating Fish oil sup/Omega oils sup.

Love the Zita West books btw:thumbup:


----------



## lexus15

What does DHEA actually stand for??:hugs:


----------



## CedarWood

dehydroepiandrosterone

Had to look it up - as can never remember the full word:flower: 

It is produced in your adrenal glands. Long term stress can affect production.

xx


----------



## Alexapoo

So it def is a male-type hormone from the sound of it with the "andro" thrown in there. Wow, did that screw up my cycle last month! 
Zita West's book is great!


----------



## bdwell1904

OK so I started DHEA on CD4, I got right side ov pain on CD8 &9, ewcm on CD 10&11, on CD 12 pm my bbs started hurting on the sides a little, now it has progressed to the whole bbs up to the armpits and espicially the nip is very sensitive, its not getting any better. I usually get tenderness like CD 21 and later. Has the DHEA done this to anyone else? thnx


----------



## CedarWood

I have noticed more boob pain with the DHEA.

Good luck - it is supposed to be good for egg development - stop if get a pos test though:flower:


----------



## bdwell1904

I took the DHEA for 10 . After reading your post I stopped taking it 4 days ago. I don't know though because my bbs still either feel like they are on fire or like they are bruised. Anyway time will tell I guess. Thnx


----------



## missgp

Hi 

Ive been taking DHEA since early aug after much aprehension especially as i had to get it from the internet! But have been fine and have started my IVF cycle yesterday.

x


----------



## glitterqueen

how do you get tested for your levels-will the go do it? I understimulated in my first ivf cycle so considering this-will speak to fs about it. where did you all get it? thanks x


----------



## missgp

Hi

I got mine from the biovia website...also they are very slow...takes over a week!!!
x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Anybody now how to ge the llevels tested through the normal Dr UK? I have 8little ones already so my Dr will probably think I am not suitable for any fertility help on the NHS. 
I am thinking of giving the 25 tablet every other day a shot, wheres the cheapest place to buy UK, anyone know?


----------



## 6lilpigs

One more question, whats the difference with the keto 7 dhea?


----------



## CedarWood

6lilpigs - I bought my DHEA at Wholefoods in the US. First I tried in London (in May) but they did not have it yet - the person working in the supplements section told me he thought it would be in soon - you can check with Wholefoods. 

I am not from the UK so cannot answer the doctor question.
I read about the types of Dhea and some people recommend the 7 keto as more natural but it may be less effective. I am on the regular.
I as mentioned am on 25 mg every other day. I may move to 10 mg once a day in Dec. Dhea has been useful but too much over a long period is not good. You do not want your adrenals to stop production as I read they may with long term use. Cannot be sure that is accurate information but I am being cautious. 

If you are looking at Dhea for egg quality - also try CoQ10 and Royal Jelly.

:) CW


----------



## glitterqueen

HI
Have been on dhea for 2 weeks just wondered if anyone else got side effects like really moody, aggressive is too strong a word but like pmtish and a huge spot on my chin! feeling a bit sickish as well. I am only taking 25mg daily in evening. any advice??


----------



## glitterqueen

Bump ?


----------

